# Öffenlicher Bereich > Expat Forum / Auswanderer >  Auswanderung - Rückkehr
Einmal Ausland und zurück

_Unter diesem Titel erschien in der Zeitschrift Beobachter Nr. 23 / 2007 folgender Artikel:_


Warmes Klima. Lust aus Abenteuer oder die ganz grosse Karriere: Es gibt viele Gründe aus der Schweiz auszuwandern. Doch was verheißungsvoll beginnt, endet nicht selten in einem Kampf ums Überleben. Bis nur noch eine Rückkehr in die alte Heimat bleibt.

Die Ampel stand auf Rot Anouk und Heiner T. saßen in ihrem Auto irgendwo in Südfrankreich, auf dem Rücksitz in der Babyschale der drei Monate alte Loic. Da rammte ein Lastwagen den Wagen der jungen Familie. Obwohl niemand verletzt wurde, brachte dies das Fass zum Überlaufen. Jetzt mussten sie zurück in die Schweiz, ein Jahr nachdem sie ausgewandert waren. Dabei hatte alles so viel versprechend begonnen.
Anouk T. hatte einen Grossteil ihrer Kindheit und Jugend in Frankreich verbracht und immer davon geträumt eines Tages dorthin auszuwandern. 2004 fand sie eine Stelle als Receptionistin in einem Hotel in der Camargue, dessen Besitzer sie von früher kannte. Doch als sie ihn nach ihrer Ankunft über ihre Schwangerschaft informierte, war sie plötzlich nicht mehr willkommen. “Mein Chef sagte zwar, dies sei kein Problem. Doch er begann mich nach und nach zu schikanieren.” Erst durfte sie das Telefon nicht mehr benutzen, dann den Computer. Schließlich änderte er ständig ihren Einsatzplan. “Er wollte mich rausekeln”, sagte sie. Das gelang ihm auch. Gegen eine Abgangsentschädigung stimmte sie nach fünf Monaten schließlich einer Vertragsauflösung zu. Doch ihren Traum von einem Leben in der Grand Nation wollte sie sich nicht nehmen lassen, auch wenn sie als Schwangere keine Chance auf Arbeit hatte. Im Frühling 2005 zog das Paar in die Wohnung von Anouks Mutter, nach Nizza. An der Cote d’Azur liefen sie sich auf der Suche nach Arbeit für Heiner die Füße wund. Schließlich fand der ehemalige Postbote eine Stelle als Tellerwäscher. Knochenarbeit. Zu etwas mehr als sieben Euro brutto die Stunde, umgerechnet zwölf Franken,. “Es war Drecksarbeit”, erinnert er sich.

_Fortsetzung folgt.........._

----------

*Die Top Ten der größten Schweizer Kolonien:*

1. Frankreich    171 732
2. Deutschland   72 384
3. USA               71 984
4. Italien            47 012
5. Kanada          36 374
6. England          27 326
7. Spanien          22 680
8. Australien       21 291
9. Argentinien     15 061
10. Brasilien       13 956

----------

Wenn ich das alles zusammen addiere, lebt denn überhaupt noch jemand in der Schweiz?
Gibt jetzt bei euch wahrscheinlich mehr Deutsche, die dort Arbeit gefunden haben, als Schweizer.

----------

Sie hielten weiter Ausschau nach einem Job, mit dem sie Überleben konnten, und stießen auf ein Inserat: Gesucht wurde ein Paar, welches eine Ferienvilla hüten und zudem hin und wieder mit den zahlreichen Oldtimern der Besitzerin ausfahren sollte, um Standschäden an den Autos zu vermeiden. Anouk T. begann mit einem spanischen Notar zu verhandeln, der vorgab, einer ältere Schweizer Dame zu vertreten. Über den Lohn war man sich rasch einig., doch die Verhandlungen über die restlichen Modalitäten und die Aufgaben zogen sich über Monate hin.
Schliesslich forderte der Notar die beiden jungen Schweizer auf ihre Identitätskarten nach Spanien zu schcken. “Wir wurden zwar stutzig, wollten den Traumjob aber unbedingt”, erklärt Anouk T. Als er den Arbeitsvertrag per Fax aus Spanien erhielt, kündigte Heiner T. seinen Tellerwäscherjob. Um die letzten Formalitäten zu regeln, lud der Notar die beiden ins Nobelhotel Negressco ein. Treffpunkt: “Salle Bleue”. Der Portier des Hotels konnte sich ein Lachen nicht verkneifen, als sie nach dem Saal fragten. Das Hotel habe Säle in jeder erdenklichen Farbe, aber ausgerechnet ein blauer sei nicht darunter. Das Paar T. erstatteten Anzeige. Das war eine Woche bevor der Lastwagen am Rotlicht in ihr Auto krachte und ein paar Wochen bevor Unbekannte in Belgien mit ihren Identitätskarten ein Konto eröffneten. 

Zurück in der Schweiz fand Heiner T. wieder eine Stelle als Postbote. “Wir wussten, dass wir anfangs in Frankreich unten durch müssen. Aber dass wir betrogen wurden, brach uns das Genick”, sagt er ehrte. Trotz allem können die zwei ihrem Abenteuer auch Positives abgewinnen. “Dass mein Mann uns als Tellerwäscher über die Runden brachte, ist für mich ein riesiger  Liebesbeweis”, sagt Anouk T.



_Morgen geht es dann mit dem nächsten Erlebnis weiter…….._

----------


## walter

phommel,
wie gross ist denn die schweizer delegation in thailand?

----------

Walter,

Keine Ahnung - stand leider nichts in dem Bericht. Aber mich erstaunt es fast, dass es nicht unter die Top Ten kam....wenn ich so Argentinien auf dem neunten Platz sehe.

----------


## schiene

was mich verwundert ist England auf Platz 6?Wer will den zu den Inselaffen?Scheiß Essen,schlechtes Wetter,sau teuer(zumindest in London),kein Trinkultur u.s.w.

----------


## Tommy

> *Die Top Ten der größten Schweizer Kolonien:*
> 
> 2. Deutschland   72 384


Das finde ich irgendwie lustig. Die Deutschen wollen in die Schweiz, weil es dort Jobs und vernünftige Gehälter gibt und die Schweizer wollen nach Deutschland weil es hier..............ja was gibt es hier eigentlich interessantes für Schweizer?!

----------


## odd

Schon komisch @Phommel stellt eine schoene Geschichte zur Verfuegung und es wird um die Rangliste depattiert.

Finde so abwegig die Geschichte garnicht. Gibt es zu hauf, kann davon bestimmt 20 Lieder sigen. Was auch mich positiv stimmte, dass das Paar in dieser Misssituation zusammen hielt, anstatt sich gegenseitig den schwarzen Peter zuzuschieben.  :super:

----------


## walter

aber phommel, nicht verzagen. neben dem haus meiner frau im isaan befand sich das haus eines schweizers mit der üblichen ausstattung. im vorgarten stand seine "wer-weiss-was". leicht erhöht, da man das gelände aufgeschüttet hat und hielt ihre kleine, braune, platte, nase hoch in den scharfen isaanwind.  :traurig:

----------


## Hua Hin

....und wo bleibt Thailand?

Bei mir im Resort werden schon weit über 100 Schweizer leben.

Nur schade, dass die nicht richtig Deutsch sprechen können. :nenene:

----------

Auswandern liegt im Trend. Letztes Jahr kehrten exakt 30’479 Schweizerinnen und Schweizer ihrer Heimat den Rücken. Das sind gut 1000 weniger als im Rekordjahr 1990. Mit Abstand am meisten Auslandschweizer leben in Frankreich, noch vor Deutschland und den USA. Italien liegt auf dem vierten, Kanada auf dem fünften Platz. Insgesamt leben knapp 650’000 regristierte Auslandsschweizer über die ganze Welt verteilt. Die Terroranschläge vom 11. September 2001 sorgten zwar kurz für einen Einbruch bei den Auswanderungen, doch seither steigt die Zahl wieder Jahr für Jahr.
Die ersten Schritte hoffnungsvoller Auswanderer werden in deutschen Doku-Soaps wie “Mein neues Leben”, “Goodbye Deutschland” oder “Die Promiauswanderer” von einem Millionenpublikum mitverfolgt. Doch die Rückwanderung geschieht vorzugsweise außerhalb des Scheinwerferlichts. Den rund 30’000 Schweizer Auswanderern pro Jahr stehen rund 20’000 Auslandsschweizer gegenüber, die in ihre Heimat zurückkehren. Meist lassen sich die Rückkehrer nicht mehr in ihrer alten Wohngemeinde nieder. Viele wollten auch nicht mit der Zeitschrift Beobachter über ihre Enttäuschungen und verlorenen Illusionen reden.

Ruedi B. der seit 20 Jahren Schweizer berät, die nach Kanada auswandern wollen, warnt unermüdlich vor der Illusion, im Ausland sei alles einfacher, besser und billiger. “Auswandern ist Schwerarbeit”, sagt er. Und Auswandern ist nicht billig. Der Berater empfiehlt für eine Familie ein Startkapital von 100’000 Franken. 
Doch selbst wer genug Geld mitbringt und sich gut vorbereitet, ist vor Rückschlägen nicht gefeit. “Auswanderer sind am neuen Ort zuerst einmal Ausländer.” Im Lauf der Jahre hatte der Berater mit besonders vielen Kaderleuten zu tun, die in der Schweiz erfolgreich waren, sich beim Unterfangen Auswanderung jedoch überschätzten. “Nur wer langsam etwas aufbaut, kann es schaffen. Doch viele schießen drauflos, verlieren ihr Vermögen oder müssen nur noch schuften”, bilanziert Ruedi B.


_wird fortgesetzt.........._

----------


## Erich

> ....und wo bleibt Thailand?
> 
> Bei mir im Resort werden schon weit über 100 Schweizer leben.
> 
> Nur schade, dass die nicht richtig Deutsch sprechen können. :nenene:


Können denn die Unterfranken richtig Deutsch? :aetsch: 

Sprecht ihr halt Thai miteinander - auf der Basis sollte doch eine Verständigung einfach sein :super:

----------

Auswandern hat seinen Preis
Soviel kostet die Auswanderung einer vierköpfigen Familie nach Kanada.

_( Beträge in Schweizer Franken )_

Dokumente beschaffen und übersetzen 1’500
Visumgebühren 1’694
Visumbearbeitung durch einen Berater rund 5’000
Englischprüfungen 700
Arztbesuche 1’300
Flugtickets je nach Saison ca. 4’500
Hilfe bei Stellensuche und Arbeitsbewilligung 4’235
Unvorhergesehenes 4’840
Reserve für ein Jahr ohne Job 36’300
Notkonto für Rückwanderung 24’200
Notkonto bei plötzlicher Krankheit
oder Todesfall in der Familie 12’100

Total 107’554

----------


## odd

Baht?

----------


## schiene

> Baht?


haste wahrscheinlich übersehen
"( Beträge in Schweizer Franken ) "

----------


## odd

Ja richtig 

Nun bei 100.000 Franken, bleibt fast kein Guthaben um in Canada zu ueberleben.

----------


## schiene

> Ja richtig 
> 
> Nun bei 100.000 Franken, bleibt fast kein Guthaben um in Canada zu ueberleben.


nen Job in Kanada suchen und Geld verdienen,ist doch ganz einfach....

----------


## odd

da muss ich aber nicht unbedingt auswandern

----------

> Ja richtig 
> 
> Nun bei 100.000 Franken, bleibt fast kein Guthaben um in Canada zu ueberleben.


Da ist ja schon ein Jahr ohne Job eingerechnet, wer hat denn das.

----------

